# sw potm is a go



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...0&#entry1136698


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yupee?


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet! If I had mine setup I would submit. But for now, it's a no go! Good luck everyone!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

send in your pics you hosers.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sent, I dont like to include myself being a helper here, But since we need to get some pics up because our salt people need to kick it in gear.
Lets go send hyphen your pictures, Get that rubberband sandwich and make it snappy.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

how many pics can we send in?

3?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah mauls, a max of 3 pics of different subject matter in each. thanks raptor, i got your pic. but i gotta be honest with you, i've seen your pics and this isn't as good as the ones i've seen posted.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks hyphen i knew i could count on you for a few nice words.








My camera abilities are very limited, and my camera is my wifes actually its ment for the point and shoot. Its an olympus so its a good one, But it wont let you manage very much as its big brother can.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ive sent 1 pic in. i think ill send another one aswell.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've got a lot of entries. surprisingly, most of them are not from the sw section regulars. this oughta be a good contest.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

Whens it kick off?

--Dan


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Whens it kick off?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1142612[/snapback]​


good question, when does it?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i gave you two for me! I WIN, ya!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

just a little update on the picture contest... i was actually going to start the polls tomorrow (wednesday). however, twitch had just started the piranha potm. it's my understanding that two contest should never collide. so, i believe we're gonna wait until the potm voting is done, unless i get word to do otherwise









btw, we've got some awesome submissions.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

did i win yet?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> did i win yet?
> [snapback]1143693[/snapback]​










i'm going to start the polls at the end of today.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Great Job on the contest Big Will .....

Tell Cha' ,
Bubba is looking for her ...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

YEY


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Great Job on the contest Big Will .....
> 
> Tell Cha' ,
> Bubba is looking for her ...
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Great Job on the contest Big Will .....
> ...


He wants to lick them legs again ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah i bet. he was makin me jealous >:|


----------

